# Cage on Millars Felt?



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone know what brand of cage this is?


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks very similar to a Bontrager Race X-lite cage... but it isn't. I'll keep looking.


----------



## angryasian (Oct 13, 2005)

*Arundel*

It's an Arundel Mandible:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2008/reviews/arundel_mandible08


----------



## ejr13 (Dec 14, 2006)

> It's an Arundel Mandible:


 I think so, but Millar's is painted?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

The Arundel Mandible cages on Millar's bike look like the "oil slick" finish, which is a uni-directional top layer instead of the woven carbon top layer.


----------

